# perfect ph 7 power ??



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

seen some ph 7.0 stuff in a fish store this more , it's suppose to set you ph level to 7 which is suppose to be good for the fish. just wondering if that stuff really works and if it's worth buy ? and safe for my p's ??


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its never worth messing with your ph unless it is a extreme condition. keep things stable and you will have the best result.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

cool . well it's reading at like a 6.0, but i comes out of the tap at 8.0


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

6 is fine, piranhas actually come from soft, acidic water... the only thing you need to watch is the ph swing that you're getting, your fish have to deal with a big ph swing like that once a week after a water change, it would be better if you could keep it stable... maybe you could look into aging your water for a couple days before you perform a water change


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

joedizzlempls said:


> 6 is fine, piranhas actually come from soft, acidic water... the only thing you need to watch is the ph swing that you're getting, your fish have to deal with a big ph swing like that once a week after a water change, it would be better if you could keep it stable... maybe you could look into aging your water for a couple days before you perform a water change


true that great idea mann...., but how and where im i going to store that mouch water for a couple of days if thats the case ? i do water changes 1 time a week, say 30-40%


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i store my RO water in a 30 gallon rubbermaid trash can... depends on how much water you need tho


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

joedizzlempls said:


> i store my RO water in a 30 gallon rubbermaid trash can... depends on how much water you need tho


how long do you leave it in there. and how to you pump it into your tank after? i bought some ph down stuff , guess its better not to bother with that stuff ? so does the ph go down on its on after a few days ? guy at the fish store told me the ph is higher in the mornings ...dont know how true that is. so when is the best time to get an accurate measurement ?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i just keep it full at all times, but i'm not storing it to age it, i'm just storing it so i always have RO water on hand....

your ph most likely drops because the water treatment places usually add things to the water to bring the ph up so that it doesn't eat away at the pipes as much over time and the ph will stabilize and drop after the water sits for a day or two after it comes out of the tap.

the best way to test that is to fill up a glass with tap water, test the ph, and then let it sit for a day or two and test the ph again. if it drops, then it's because of the water treatment...

it's usually not a huge deal, but having your ph go from 6 before the water change to 8 immediately after and then dropping to 6 again the next day and then repeating that once a week, that's kinda all over the place.


----------



## oscar_169 (Apr 5, 2008)

I store my RO Water in two 55 Gallon Food Grade Drums works great, Was going to use the trash cans then read that there is Chems in the plastic to prevent mold & other stuff, witch can leach into the water that is stored in them.


----------

